# حقيقة مؤمن ابراهيم القس بيشوى سابقا



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*مؤمن ابراهيم (بيشوى سابقا)
لماذا لم تذكر الحقيقة كاملة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لم تعلن لسامعيـــــــــــــــــــك أن الكنيسة شلحتك من رتبة الكهنوت وحلقت ذقتك منذ اكثر من 5 سنوات؟
لماذا لم تعلن لسامعيــــــــــــــك أسباب نقلك من كنيستك التى رسمت عليها الى كنيسة الوايلى ؟
لماذا لم تعلن لسامعيــــــــم اسباب شلحك من الكهنوت؟
هل تجرؤ على قول الحقيقة وهل بعدها سيكون هناك من يحترمك؟
لا أكتب هذا من باب فضحك او التشهير بك انما بسبب تطاولك وسفالاتك ضد الإسم الحسن الذى لرب المجد يسوع والتى كان آخرها











لو ايام المصلوب اللي اتصلب مكان سيدنا عيسى  عليه الصلاة و السلام - كان موجود الكرسي الكهربائي و صلبوا عليه المصلوب  اياه؟ يا ترى كنا حنشوف كل واحد معلق في رقبتوا كرسي مكان الصليب ؟ و يا  ترى كان نص الكتاب ااالمقدس حيتغير و يبقى - ملعون كل من كهرب على كرسي او  جلس عليه؟؟؟ كنا حنلاقي النصارى مستغنيين على الكراسي  لا فيه بيت ابيض و  لا اسود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تعلم جيدا ان كلامك هذا لايثير اى شك لدى المسيحى بل يثير شماتة المسلم فقط لأن المسيحى قادر على الرد على كل حرف نطقت به من حروف هذا الهراء .
سأترك هذا الموضوع مفتوحا لفضح سخافاتك وفضحك شخصيا ان توجب الأمر.
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

وعندي عتاب عليك يا أخي يامن تقول أن المسيح هو  الله بل عندي خوف عليك لأن بطرس وهو من كبار تلاميذ المسيح *عندما قال له :  انت المسيح ابن الله . قال له المسيح : **اذهب عني ياشيطان فكأن المسيح نفسه  يصف ان كل من يقول عنه انه هو الله او ابن الله فذلك شيطان* .

.....التعليق لكم
هل قال المسيح اذهب عني ياشيطان عندما قال له بطرس " انت المسيح ابن الله" ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
====================
*15 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟»*
*16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».*
*17 فَأجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ، لكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*18 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضًا: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ، وَعَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا.*
*19 وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ».*
*20 حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ.*
*21 مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ.*
*22 فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هذَا!» - اي لا يكون لك ان تتالم وتموت *
*23 فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ! أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا للهِ لكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ».*
*24 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي،*
*25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا.*


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أكتوبر 2012)

> *لو ايام المصلوب اللي اتصلب مكان سيدنا عيسى  عليه الصلاة و السلام - *


لو - افرض - اذا كان 
احنا امام حقائق ملموسة مش افتراضات وهمية و تخيلات و خزعبلات 


> *كان موجود الكرسي الكهربائي و صلبوا عليه المصلوب  اياه؟ *


كرسي كهربائي ( واتصلب ) يعني الكرسي الكهربائي مش اعدام هو صلب بردو و الشنق صلب و اي وسيلة اعدام اسمها صلب و اللى بتتنفذ عليه اسمه المصلوب 
هي دي العقلية اللى بنتعامل معاها !!!!


> *يا ترى كنا حنشوف كل واحد معلق في رقبتوا كرسي مكان الصليب ؟*


كانوا هيبقوا نفس عدد اللى لابسين ماشاء الله و معلقين الكعبة 
و بعدين ما هو مفيش اصلا حاجة اسمها كرسي كهربائي من 2000 سنة 
و مع كدة احنا مش بنكرم الصليب في ذاته كخشب لكن
 لاجل من وضع جسده الطاهر عليه 
و لانه وسيلة الخلاص 
و علامة النصرة و الغلبة علي قوي الشر و الموت 
و علامة العهد الجديد مع الله 
فليس الصليب هو الاساس و لكن عمل الفداء و شخص المصلوب هم الاساس


> * و يا  ترى كان نص الكتاب ااالمقدس حيتغير و يبقى - ملعون كل من كهرب على كرسي او  جلس عليه؟؟؟*


الكتاب المقدس اعلن حقيقة هتحصل بعد الاف السنين و حصلت و دة احد ادلة صدق الوحي فيه 
فلا يمكن انه يقول الكلام الفارغ الهابط ده علي شئ هو معد و معروف منذ تأسيس العالم في علم الله و بحسب تدبيره و حكمته


> * كنا حنلاقي النصارى مستغنيين على الكراسي  لا فيه بيت ابيض و  لا اسود                      *


لا مش احنا اللي عندنا الجن اللى بيعملوا حاجات مع اللي بيقعدوا علي الكراسي 
مش احنا اللى عايزين نعيد عصور الجاهلية لان التقدم كفرو العلمانية يعني تبقي امك مش محجبة
النوع ده من الجهل و التخلف هو عارف كويس مكانه فين

شكرا اخ سمعان موضوع رائع .. متابع


----------



## Jesus is the truth (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 




بيشوي قال:



لو ايام المصلوب اللي اتصلب مكان سيدنا عيسى  عليه الصلاة و السلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو ؟*تحدث بادلة يا سيدي ولا تفترض شئ من رأسك 




بيشوي قال:


> *كان موجود الكرسي الكهربائي و صلبوا عليه المصلوب  اياه؟*


ياااااااااااه تصدق اننى لا اعلم ان المصلوب يصلب على الكرسي 
:dntknw:


*


بيشوي قال:



يا ترى كنا حنشوف كل واحد معلق في رقبتوا كرسي مكان الصليب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
وياترى حضرتك كنت بتعلق الصليب علشان بتقدس الصليب فى ذاتة ولا علشان الحبيب صلب علية ؟ مستنى اجابتك 
*
*


بيشوي قال:


> *و يا  ترى كان نص الكتاب ااالمقدس حيتغير و يبقى - ملعون كل من كهرب على كرسي او  جلس عليه؟؟*


الكتاب المقدس يا قس سابقا هو الوحي المقدس فهل وحي الله يتغير ؟ هو انت فاكرة قرأ* ؟ 
الكتاب المقدس تحدث عن قصة حقيقية وهذة القصة تحققت فى السيد المسيح *حيث انه صار لعنة لأجلنا* .


بيشوي قال:


> *كنا حنلاقي النصارى مستغنيين على الكراسي  لا فيه بيت ابيض و  لا اسود                      *


نصارى ؟ ومين قالك اننا نصارى يا قس سابقا 
نحن مسيحين ولسنا نصاري 
اذا كنت تقصد المسيحين فنحن يا قس سابقا لا نقدس الصليب فى ذاتة ( الخشبة ) فالخشبة لا تضر ولا تنفع لكن نقدس الذى تحمل الالام لاجلنا وهذا هو رمز قوتنا وحقا صدق الكتاب عندما قال 
[Q-BIBLE]"فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله " (1 كو 1: 18) [/Q-BIBLE]



بيشوي قال:


> *.*



*
يبدو ان القس كان لا يقرأ بصدق ويدلس حتى على الكتاب المقدس 
حيث انه قال ان المسيح لم يقل انه الله ! 
وانا اقول لة هل انت حقا صادقا فى حديثك هذا ام فقط تدلس لتضل الكثيرين ؟ 
هل عندما قرأن الكتاب المقدس لم تقرأ هذة النصوص ؟ 

*
[Q-BIBLE]*مرقس ١٩:٥
فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُ يَسُوعُ، بَلْ قَالَ لَهُ:«اذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ، وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ».*[/Q-BIBLE]* 
لوقا ١١:٢ 

*
[Q-BIBLE]*أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.*[/Q-BIBLE]* 

*[Q-BIBLE]*اشعياء 43 : 11   

  أَنَا أَنَا الرَّبُّ، وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي مُخَلِّصٌ.*
[/Q-BIBLE]

اعتقد ان هذة النصوص كافية فقط افتح قلبك ايها الرجل ولا تغمي عينيك عن الحقيقة 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
اما عن بطرس فهل حقا انت صادقا مع شخصك ومع هؤلاء العميان ؟! الى هذا الحد وصل بك التدليس ؟ ولا عجب على شخص تملك علية الشيطان ! 

اقرأ معي يا سيدي لعلك ترى النور 
[Q-BIBLE]
* قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟»*
*16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».* 
*17 فَأجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ، لكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.* 
*18 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضًا: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ،  وَعَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ  تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا.* 
*19 وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَكُلُّ مَا  تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ  مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ».* 
*20 حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ.* 
*21 مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ.* 
*22 فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هذَا!» * 
*23 فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ! أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا للهِ لكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ».* 
*24 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي،* 
*25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا.* 
[/Q-BIBLE]*
لن اعلق على النص لانه واضح وضوح الشمس لكن اصلى لله ان ترجع للى فداك 


سلام الله يكون مع جميعكم *


----------



## Mesopotamia (8 أكتوبر 2012)

هل هذا كان فعلاً قس ام انكم تمزحون ههههههه 
لان في حياتي لم ارى قس سابق يقول مثل هذه الكلمات عن المسيح الرب 

بلمناسبه لايصلب احد على الكرسي ههههههه  شر البليه ماتضحك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2012)

1-قس سابق  فعلا مفضوح بعدة قضايا تتعلق بالعفاف والشرف  -تم اتخاذ عدة اجراءات لتأديبه وإصلاحه- كأى مؤسسة تحترم نفسها...
2-تكررت سقطاته التى تؤكد ان المرض متأصل فى نفسيته الغير سوية.. مما أجبر الرئاسات الدينية التى تم  [تدوير المذكورعليها عسي ولعل ]-مما أجبر الرئاسات الدينية على تسجيل مواقف  ضد ال###### >.
3- عز  على ال######.  أن يُعاقب أو يحاكم هكذا -فكر أن ينتقم من هؤلاء الاساقفة وممن  عاقبوه أو حكموا عليه ...بنظام ::
[ فيهالاخفيها وعلى وعلى أعدائي ..وسأجلب عليكم  فضيحة ..وأخليهالكم ضلمة ]
دفعه شيطانه الى أحضان  تكاد تنفطر على كهذا  نصر مبين -نصر الله والفتح (ودخل مؤمن أفواجاً إنه* كان *تواباً)
4-وأقيمت الافراح واليالى الملاح وتحققت لل######  كل الامانى وغرق لاذنيه فى المتع التى طالما حرم منها ..وتم المراد من رب العباد ...والان يحكى إختباره [!!!] فهذه ليلة المنى ...لجماعات بأكملها أن لم  يكن لجهاز أمنى سياسي قضائي فاشى لدولة بأكملها 
وهناك* كتائب على الانترنت* وعلى الفضائيات تهلل وتبارك ..وتكتب السيناريوهات 
فهكذا المغنم الاستراتيجى لا يصح ان يضيعوه سدي 
وحذارى ان يرجع إلى نفسه أو إلى ضميره حذارى .
=عندكم مثلا شبكة المهلهل لقرد الاجرام .
والمرصد الاجرامى ....كلها عصابات للرقيق الاسود والرقيق الابيض ..والرمادى وهذه هى الصفة الغالبة الاغلب.
*وهم من يتولون عمل الانترنت والاكونتات بإسمه والتصريحات المنسوبة له .-أغلب ما يصدر ويكتب ع الانترنت عنه لا يكتبه حتى المسيحى السابق-. إنه القرد أبو صديري *..
إن فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح لشئ الا ان يطرح خارجا ويداس من الناس بالاقدام .
*************************************
وأوع يا زميلي  مؤمن إبراهيم  ضميرك يصحى أوع تفكر ترجع لحياتك
*******************************************
أما    عن عصابات الاتجار بالاديان والبشر عصابات الدعارة والرقيق الابيض والاسود والمشكل والرمادى  وهذا غالبها من كلب الاجرام وابو يحيي وام اربعه واربعين فهى بحماية جهاز امن الدولة  والتشكيلات الشرطية والقضائية وتواطئؤه وتستره  -وانعم واكرم بهكذا عدل--فيالانصاف والحيادية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2012)

>عزيزى  الباحث عن الدين الحق من كل الاديان ابحث فى منتديات الكنيسة عن 
1-الصليب وماهيته وقدره واسباب تكريمه.
2-بطرس الرسول واعترافه ونقاط قوتهونقاط ضعفه واسباب  قيام المسيح بانتهاره.
3-كيف المسيح يستأمن بطرس الرسول على مفاتيح الملكوت وبعدها يصفه انه شيطان.
4- حقيقة نهر المسيح لتلاميذه وزجرهم أن يقولوا لاحد عنه.
5-عدم معرفة الابن بالساعة الاخيرة.
6-هل تنبا المسيح أو الكتاب المقدس عن نبي أخر يأتى بعد المسيح.
قدمنا ردودنا - حتى أصابنا الاعياء فى خطاب من  لايريد أن يعى او أن يقبل .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
>>> تعرض كلاب الاجرام لمقدساتنا   تحت ستار  القس المشلوح المفضوح . الغير سوى 
الامر الذى يتم بتستر امن الدولة والشرطة والقضاء فى وقت يطالبون فيه بقتل طفلين فى بنى سويف ومحاكمة مايكل نبيل سند -للمرة الثانية وهو معتقل سياسي سابق لتهمة الاساءة لما يعتقدون بكونه دينا من عند الله-  لترى المفارقات -يجبرنا  على التعرض للمهزءات التى يطالبوننا بالاعتقاد بها او احترامها قسرا وجبراً..
وهنا ليس مكان تفنيد تلك العقائد فنحن ننتظر  عودة إفتتاح القسم الاسلامى -لفضح الخزعبلات  والشعوذة التى يعتقدون بها -مادام مقداساتنا يتم التعرض لها   :-"إذ  لا يقبل ضمير حى التعرض لمقدساتنا وحظر علينا التعرض لمقدساتهم.

*ماذا حدث لجمعية سخاء  لنقد  المسيحية ؟؟؟!!!! *...

لماذ   حلال  للخنزير يوسف زيدان    تأليف رواية  تيس عزازيل   -وحرام على *الاب يوتا *  تاليف رواية تيس عزازيل فى مكة:::  

لماذا  حلال    للشعراوى والقرضاوى والمحلاوى و كشك والحوينى 
وحرام على زكريا بطرس ورشــــــيد..
>>> * نحن مستعدون لمناظرة مؤمن إبراهيم فى العقيدة التى إعتنقها  على البالتوك  إذا جرؤء *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*مؤمن ابراهيم وصفحته الفيسبوكيه خير مثال لتطبيق قانون ازدراء الاديان على المسيحيين فقط .
فهاهو البير الذى يظن انه وضع رابط الفيلم المسئ على صفحته الشخصية يقاسى الهوان فى معتقله وهاهو مؤمن ابراهيم يختال ومن معه بإزدرائهم لرب المجد يسوع عماد المسيحيه .
فهل ياذوى الالباب القانون يسلط سيفه علينا فقط ام هو مفصل خصيصا لوضع اى من المسيحيين تحت مقصلة القانون.
رجاء ممن يملك تقديم بلاغ للنائب العام ضد هذا المؤمن  باسرع وقت ليت يكون التعامل بالمثل!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			جرح فى قلب العقيدة 3

                                الام المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			انجيل مرقس اصحاح 24من32_24 32 وجاءوا إلى ضيعة اسمها جثسيماني، فقال لتلاميذه: اجلسوا ههنا حتى أصلي 

 33 ثم أخذ معه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، وابتدأ يدهش ويكتئب 

 34 فقال لهم: نفسي حزينة جدا حتى الموت امكثوا هنا واسهروا   35 ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على الأرض، وكان يصلي لكي تعبر عنه الساعة إن أمكن

 36 وقال: يا أبا الآب ، كل شيء مستطاع لك، فأجز عني هذه الكأس. ولكن ليكن لا ما أريد أنا، بل ما تريد أنت 

 37 ثم جاء ووجدهم نياما ، فقال لبطرس: يا سمعان، أنت نائم أما قدرت أن تسهر ساعة واحدة 

 38 اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة. أما الروح فنشيط، وأما الجسد فضعيف 

 39 ومضى أيضا وصلى قائلا ذلك الكلام بعينه 

 40 ثم رجع ووجدهم أيضا نياما، إذ كانت أعينهم ثقيلة، فلم يعلموا بماذا يجيبونه 

 41 ثم جاء ثالثة وقال لهم: ناموا الآن واستريحوا يكفي قد أتت الساعة هوذا ابن الإنسان يسلم إلى أيدي الخطاة 

 42 قوموا لنذهب هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب 
          ان ابسط تعليقعلى هذا الكلام هو انه واضح تماما ان المسيح لم يكن  يتوقع هذه المفاجأة المذهلة وهى أن أعداؤه سيمسكوه وهو يعلم انهم لو مسكوه  سيقتلوه ولذلك كان يصلى فى كل وقت أن تعبر عنه هذه الكأس أى هذه المحنة  اذن نستطيع ان نقرر مبدئيا بأن أى قول يقول أنه جاء ليبذل نفسه أو أن يكفر  عن ادم هذا غير مقبول بالمرة  
          واذا كان عصيان ادم يكون  تكفيره بقتل ابن الاله عصبا عن ابن الاله نفسه فهذه كارثة أكبر لأن الخطيئة  تتضاعف تماما بهذه الصورة والى لقاء اخر فى حلقة جديدة من سلسلة جرج فى  قلب العقيدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 هل يعقل أن يكون صاحب هذا الكلام قس سابق اذا كنت نسيت الكتاب المقدس وأقوال المسيح فيه دعنى أذكرك بها
تقول
ا






			ن ابسط تعليقعلى هذا الكلام هو انه واضح تماما ان المسيح لم يكن  يتوقع هذه المفاجأة المذهلة وهى أن أعداؤه سيمسكوه وهو يعلم انهم لو مسكوه  سيقتلوه ولذلك كان يصلى فى كل وقت أن تعبر عنه هذه الكأس أى هذه المحنة  اذن نستطيع ان نقرر مبدئيا بأن أى قول يقول أنه جاء ليبذل نفسه أو أن يكفر  عن ادم هذا غير مقبول بالمرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف تقول هذا التدليس وانت تعلم ان المسيح انبأبموته وقتله على يد اليهود مرات
Matt 16:21 مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ.
Matt 17:9 وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ أَوْصَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً:«لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ».
Matt 17:22 وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ
Matt 17:23 فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا.
Matt 20:17 وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِدًا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَذَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذًا عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:
Matt 20:18 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،
Matt 20:19 وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

تقول



			واذا كان عصيان ادم يكون  تكفيره بقتل ابن الاله غصبا عن ابن الاله نفسه فهذه كارثة أكبر لأن الخطيئة  تتضاعف تماما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تقول ان التكفير عن الخطايا تم غصبا عن ابن الاله فهل بعد الاقوال السابقة التى ينبؤ فيها المسيح بموته وقيامته تعود فتعاند الحق وتدلس
الم يقل الملاك عن رسالة المسيح
Matt 1:21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».
الم يقل الكتاب 
Luke 9:56 لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ النَّاسِ، بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ». فَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ أُخْرَى.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2012)

المسيحيون لن يتاثروا باى كلام فارغ لان ايمانهم كبير لا يزعزع ابدا هو شماته للمسلمين فقط عيب


----------



## salamboshra (11 يناير 2018)

ربنا برحمنا برحمته


----------



## شاهير (12 يناير 2018)

الاخوه الاحباء 

بما ان القس السابق لديه فضائح تتعلق بالعفاف فمن الواضح انه لا يريد التوبه ويتحجج بمثل هذه الاقوال التافهه التي يطرجها المراهقين في  مواقع الانترنت دون دراسه او نمحيص


----------



## احسان احسان (13 يناير 2018)

اعتقد انه اختفى هيك الايام ولم يصبح له وجود ..


----------



## انت مهم (17 يناير 2018)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------

